# How would i determine price



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

so i've just recently decided i would hold off on the hobby for a while until i have more knowledge on keeping fish but i don't know how i would go about pricing my items any feedback would be great


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Depends on items, brands, new/used and really how many people want it or if its popular/desirable. What items are you thinking of pricing?


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

used 10g set up without filter media
light wand only used for a short time 
pump for the wand
stand
assorted chemicals


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

before the tank is ready to be sold i would need to tidy it up


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

i usually sell things %50 of retail price but thats just me


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

tanks i sell 1$ a galon and any cemicals are almost worth less as are orniments unless its wood or ... LOG !!


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

If your 10 gallon has a lid/canopy with light and a filter you can ask for more than $1/gallon, especially if you have a stand to go with it. It depends on the condition/brand/style. Best thing I can suggest is to clean things up and take some nice pictures and post them here. Just my opinion.


----------

